# Using off camera Canon speedlights with Sony camera



## daniela (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Guys!

My daughter ordered an Sony A7 III these days. One thing, she is interested in, is making portraits in the nature with three or four speedlightes. Normally she used my Canon equipment for it, but she wanted an Sony.

Do you know, if it is possible to use my Canon 600 RT flash and three Yongnuo clones with the A7? 
Not mounted on the A7, but radio/... triggered as sattelites when she mounts an Sony/... flash unit or an radio trigger on the A7 body?
Is there an way to use my flashes, or has she to buy new one?

Thanks for your help
Daniela


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 26, 2018)

As far as I understand it, you can use triggers and Canon flashes but it will be all manual, fired using the centre pin. You lose ETTL and HSS.


----------



## kkamena (Apr 26, 2018)

The Godox/Flashpoint system *could *be a solution for you. you would need to get receivers for the off camera flashes and a Godox Master/transmitter to control. I do not know how well it will function with the Yongnuos.... I have heard mixed review.

and I do believe cross system flashes would be Manual only. 


If you wanted to replace your flash system with only Godox flashes you could both use the same flashes as long as you had a the correct master/transmitter for each camera and I think as long as it is Godox only flashes you could use HSS and TTL for both cameras. You would need to double check. 

http://flashhavoc.com/godox-flash-system-overview/


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll check again to be sure but I seem to recall in messing with it that the Canon ST-E3-RT won't fire with just the center pin at all no matter what you do, but I know the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT has a mode that will do that. I don't know if the YN600 does that too but I'll check on that too.

Assuming the Sony has that funny hot shoe you'll need some kind of adapter cable and you may need to put tape on the extra pins on the hot shoe so the camera and flash don't try to communicate.

More to follow.

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Daniela. 
I just found this info, http://flashhavoc.com/yn-e3-rt-adds-remote-manual-for-non-canon-cameras/ I don’t know if Sony still use their cockeyed proprietary hot shoe, or whether they use a standard iso flash shoe, this says it will work on an iso hot shoe. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 27, 2018)

My camera club has had good luck with the Godox / Flashpoint products. I shoot Canon but a friend uses the Flashpoint trigger on his Sony and can fire Flashpoint products as well as Canon or Nikon Speedlights (the Canon and Nikons need a Flashpoint receiver) and can use TTL, HSS as well as manual. In fact, depending on the shoot, we all share lights and can trigger from any of our cameras with the Flashpoint triggers.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 1, 2018)

daniela said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My daughter ordered an Sony A7 III these days. One thing, she is interested in, is making portraits in the nature with three or four speedlightes. Normally she used my Canon equipment for it, but she wanted an Sony.
> 
> ...



What I learned today is that a YN-E3-RT on firmware 1.25 on Legacy Mode, on a Nikon D4, will trigger Canon 600EX-RTs on manual mode. It won't trigger Yongnuo YN600s, oddly enough.

I learned about Sony's new hotshoe as well - it sounds like the Yongnuo transmitter should fit directly.

Good luck!

Jim


----------

